
FarmShare: Blockchain Community­Supported Agriculture [pdf] - ConsenSys
https://consensys.net/static/Farm.pdf
======
dang
Url changed from [https://medium.com/@ConsenSys/farmshare-at-callicoon-ny-
art-...](https://medium.com/@ConsenSys/farmshare-at-callicoon-ny-art-walk-
this-saturday-12-8pm-3904b426d420), which points to this, which is more
informative.

